# Nano 7th Generation impression et defauts



## iPadOne (11 Octobre 2012)

Heureux (enfin presque) possesseur d'un Nano 7 gen, l'appareil est vraiment léger, plus léger que le 6gen, le grand ecran change , pas mal. Bref d'aspect général il est super beau .


les détails moins bien que j'ai pu tester:

pas moyen de tourner l'écran  

le bluetooth ne marche que pour des écouteurs/haut-parleurs 

pas moyen d'avoir un autre fond d'écran que les 5 fournis par Apple
la radinerie d'apple qui livre le casque sans la télécommande du volume alors que les casque du iphone5 (avec) fonctionne a merveille sur ce nano 

le volume qui comme sur tous les iPod manque un peux de pèche.

Voilou voilou les impressions avec quelques heures d'utilisations

PS: pour faire un reset sur ce modèle il faut maintenir le on/off et le Home jusqu'a ce que la pomme revienne a l'écran ne pas lâcher les deux bouton avant ça c'est assez long, le miens c'est tout d'un coup stoppé sans raison et impossible de le faire redémarrer jusqu'a ce qu'Apple me donne la combine


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Octobre 2012)

Tu sais quels sont les fond d'écran disponibles dessus ? Ils sont tous uniformes ou tu as du choix comme sur l'ancien nano ?

Merci


----------



## iPadOne (12 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu sais quels sont les fond d'écran disponibles dessus ? Ils sont tous uniformes ou tu as du choix comme sur l'ancien nano ?
> 
> Merci







ils sont tous dans des gris foncé , enfin tous y en a que 5

ce matin ( asie) apple a envoyé une mise a jour mais aucun changement visible

voili voilou


----------

